# NEW 12" SSA DCON Subwoofer in Custom Ported Enclosure



## vwfamily (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a NEW 12" SSA DCON 12D4 in a NEW CUSTOM BUILT ENCLOSURE. I had planned to install a killer new audio system in my new car. I purchased the sub and had the enclosure made as a part of it. I never got past this stage. Total cost of project will cost me too much. I paid $125 for the subwoofer, and $230 for the custom built enclosure. Total paid $355. Selling for $330 or make an offer!

Local Pick-up only!

Sf Bay Area

NEW 12" SSA DCON Subwoofer in Custom Ported Enclosure | eBay


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

wired @ a 8ohm load?


----------



## vwfamily (Aug 15, 2010)

Evil Ryu said:


> wired @ a 8ohm load?


Yes. The DCON 12D4 is a 4 ohm Dual Voice Coil sub wired in series to present a 8ohm load.

The sub is highly efficient and only needs 300wRMS. The amp I was going to use bridged power was 300w into 8 ohm. So this was going to be a perfect set-up for me.

Let me know if you have any more ?'s


----------



## vwfamily (Aug 15, 2010)

NEW EBAY LISTING AND REDUCED PRICE (Now $300!!!)

NEW 12" SSA DCON Subwoofer in Custom Ported Enclosure | eBay

CA SF Bay Area


----------

